# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Pijn onder linker voet

## pieter65

Pijnen,steken en verdoofdheids gevoel onder de linker voet.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Pieter,

Heb je hier al een kijkje genomen: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5042 ?
In dit topic worden dezelfde klachten besproken en eventuele oplossingen. Misschien dat je er iets aan hebt?
(Het zou bijvoorbeeld een hielspoor kunnen zijn)
In dit artikel staan bepaalde dingen beschreven, o.a. de hielspoor: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...ight=hielspoor

Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## John_Swain

even snel antwoord...
misschien last van wintervoeten?

----------


## Sylvia93

Als je iets meer wilt weten over Wintervoeten, neem dan een kijkje in dit artikel: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...ertenen+handen

Dan kun je zelf oordelen of het een beetje overeenkomt met de klachten die je hebt  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Pieter, dit kan ook een banale ontsteking zijn die met ontstekingsremmers weer overgaat!
Als de klachten niet weggaan, vraag dan even raad aan je huisarts?

Sterkte!!

----------

